# New profile artist



## gamary (Nov 6, 2007)

Just a quick word to introduce myself: I'm Gaëtan Marie from France. I started drawing digital aviation profiles about 18 months ago, being especially interested in French and WW2 aircraft. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and post some of your artwork. We would love to see them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## v2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## DBII (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome gamary.

DBII


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi gamary, Welcome to the most interesting forum on the WWW. Lots of crazy people here who make it a great place to hang out in. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello gamary, welcome to the site. Looking forward to seeing some profiles.


----------



## Becca (Nov 7, 2007)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2007)

Greetings!


----------

